# Music On RAZR V3T Help!!!



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

*Sorry for posting in the wrong section but unfortunately gadgets gets no attentions and im positive you guys know what to do*

Hey guys, i recently bought a razr v3t. It is capable of playing music and video etc. I bought a 1g toshiba micro sd memory card for it which works great.. So yesterday i plugged the phone into my comp and started to drag and drop songs, the songs appeared on the cell phones drive which was drive "j". After they had all been put on i disconnected the phone to test it out.. I went into the digital audio player on the phone but they hadnt shown up.. I plugged the phone back in and all of the songs appeared on the "j" drive.. I know there on there but how come they arent showing up!! Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Look over these links

http://www.motorola.com/mdirect/manuals/V3tTMO_9504A55O.pdf (page 26)

http://www.motorola.com/mdirect/manuals/V3tTMO_9504A55O.pdf (page 28)


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for the links  ,in the pdf it tells me to put my mp3 songs on the drive as follows.

MP3 Files > Drive > mobile > audio..

i made a file called mobile and inside of it a file called audio.. i put all of the songs in there place but the music still does not show up >.<. Could anyone help!


----------



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

bump!!!!!


----------



## ryancambell (Dec 14, 2007)

i am having the same problem


----------

